# New videos



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Some new videos of the layout


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a nice "functional" layout!:appl:


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks very much Lemonhawk!


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

Nicest bar ive ever seen!


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## dee.and.dude (Oct 9, 2016)

Such a great way of sharing your layout with friends and visitors. And looks amazing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments! It does get a lot of people talking!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I could hang out at that bar a long time watching that train! I could explain to the wife that I was with a friend working on his layout. Surely she'd buy that, right?

Very nice layout and videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Spill your beer on that bar and you don't get to come back!


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Hahaha! Thanks and cheers &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Love this!!!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

When your guests start getting dizzy watching the train, you know it is time to cut them off.


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Absolutely!!


----------

